# What parts will void your Warranty?



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Guess this is kinda a stupid question but from my knowledge, pretty much any modification you do to your engine or exhaust will void the warranty. If you put like swaybars on your car or suspension tho, will that void the warranty as well. If there are any performance parts out there that will not void the warranty, what are they?


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

nothing will really void the warranty unless it can be proven that the change caused an issue.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (seanmcd72)*

Niccce, so I can mod my car and not have to worry about that really?


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

Well i wouldn't say "not worry". Chances are if you mod anything, an average dealer may immediately cry foul if something has to be repaired. So it may come down to you fighting the dealer while your car sits waiting for repairs. It really depends on your dealership's attitude. Some are mod friendly (some even flash ECU performance upgrades) and others don't like mods at all and will use any mod as an excuse to not fix something. 
Change your springs/shocks and most suspension problems are most likely not going to be covered. Put an intake or a chip on there, well that will be hit or miss. So ask anyone you know that uses your dealership, or ask the dealer directly how they feel.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (seanmcd72)*

Thas if I take it to a dealer. Can't you have a licensed VW mechanic at any shop do warranty work on your vehicle?


----------



## mk5alive (Jun 25, 2009)

No, warranty work must be performed at a dealership to be covered under VWoA warranty. A licensed independent repair shop can not do warranty work and get paid by VWoA


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Look up the magnuson-Moss act. No part you put on your car alone can totally "Void" your warranty. That said, if you Modify your stock suspension, say, with coilovers, Don't expect the warranty to cover the oil pan that's laying in a skidmark 50 feet behind you.... 
If they can prove that "IT" [insert random Aftermarket goodie] was a propable cause for the failure, they can deny your claim. Just be careful.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_....
If they can prove that "IT" [insert random Aftermarket goodie] was a propable cause for the failure, they can deny your claim. Just be careful. 


Even if they can't _prove_ "IT" caused it, just asserting it caused the failure is more often than not good enough 'cause then you (the one-time happy consumer) will have to PROVE it didn't in court. Scenario is over-the-top, but I'd bet VWoA's opinion will be viewed as a technical expert by most any court and most of us just tinkerers. I doubt VERY seriously you'd get one of the aftermarket part manufactures to come to court as a technical/expert in rebuttal. In other words: you lose. Even if ya don't think in terms of a court case, you can argue all ya want but they will stand by VWoA's assesment.
I seem to remember a couple people have had transmission failures blamed on the torque arm insert and warranty claim denied. 


_Modified by BuddyWh at 11:06 AM 8-5-2009_


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Very true, It's going to be an Up hill battle and you're probably not going to win it.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (turbomonkeyexpress)*

Thanks for the info guys. If I ever DO need to have something fixed, I can always put my car back to stock just for the time being. I dont plan on doing anything crazy yet, at least not till the warranty is up.


----------



## CorradoG602 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (seanmcd72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seanmcd72* »_nothing will really void the warranty unless it can be proven that the change caused an issue.

Yep, thats right. I work on them and we have to make sure that it caused the damage


----------

